# 2008 Tundra Plow Pics - Really



## Summerlawn

This is a 2008 Toyota Tundra with a 7.5 midweight mounted on it. This has nothing done to the Tundra to hold the extra weight. This is totally factory so far. The front end drops 1" when you mount the plow and one additional inch when you lift it. Timbrens or airbags will help, but it does better than I expected with no adjustments. Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## linycctitan

I would definately advise Timbrens for that app. Looks good though. Don't forget to get some action shots!


----------



## YardMedic

Looks good -- I'm slowly opening my mind to brands other than Fisher! Question, though: did they hack up the lower valance/trim on the truck to install the mount?


----------



## JDiepstra

Those trucks are sharp but I love my diesel power. Did you throw any weight in the bed to balance that sucker out?


----------



## Summerlawn

all they had to do was unbolt the tow hooks and install the mount....not cutting....i am going to get some timbrens or airbags....definelty needs something


----------



## matts27

I got the Timberens on my truck, you'll definetly be riding around on em for sure. I think you'll be better suited getting heavier duty front springs. OME makes 'em 300# heavier rated, about the biggest I found for my truck (Tacoma) but you night be able to find something a little stronger for the Tundra. I just didn't like the idea of crushing my suspension and found it a pain to get the plow on + off due to the major spring sag. Good luck either way, nice truck!


----------



## MAR4CARS

That looks sharp .The head gear and lights match that truck perfectly.


----------



## srg

^ +1
the lights match the front end of the trunk very well
u'll get plenty of light with those puppies


----------



## IPLOWSNO

very nice, but with them stopping production arent you worried about aftermarket help??? that was the stopping point for me. but im still on the fence.


----------



## chcav1218

NOSE DIVE! does that have torsion bars?


----------



## Newdude

chcav1218;656261 said:


> NOSE DIVE! does that have torsion bars?


Tundra runs a coilover IFS, so no t-bars.


----------



## Nice Rumble

*Here's What it looks like with a Fisher.*


----------



## Summerlawn

I only use my Tundra as a back up truck, so I haven't used it yet. How does yours work with the Fisher?


----------



## Nice Rumble

Works great. Very happy with it.


----------

